# Best tip I've ever gotten



## Elffriend (Jul 12, 2018)

Two days ago I delivered 3 coffees from McDonald's to a church that wasn't very far away. They tipped me in the app - $22.74. 

I am overwhelmed. That not only made my day, it made my week. Tips have been so few and far between lately.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

$50 cash on NYE


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

$80. $20 each from 4 dudes after an hour ride. I’ve yet to receive a hundo. It’s my white whale! This was as close as I’ve come.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

five stars and a personal note thanking me in the app.


----------



## potato (Oct 10, 2018)

ten bucks was my highest.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Elffriend said:


> Two days ago I delivered 3 coffees from McDonald's to a church that wasn't very far away. They tipped me in the app - $22.74.


It's nice to see that the weekly tithing of that church is going for Worldly needs. Did they ask if you have accepted Jesus Christ as your personal savior?



Elffriend said:


> They tipped me in the app - $22.74. That not only made my day, it made my week.


I think you need to start doing something new with your weeks.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

$87 from a kid I was taking from Indy to IU. Ride itself is about $38ish at base. It was late pick up around 11:00 PM 45 minutes drive. It was also 2.3 surge, told kid I was going out of my way, had to be back at work in 6 hours deadheading back and I don't get paid for that. Kid asks me to help get luggage upstairs and offers me a $20 to help. I do and he hands me another $67 when we get luggage upstairs. Fare ended up being about $85 plus the $87 tip made for a great ending to my week. I think he was trying to show out for a couple girls in the dorm, I don't care the reason, I'll take it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

In Florida passengers expect you to tip them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

What! You got a cash tip? Must be nice.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

Two best tips I’ve gotten are from an elderly gent heading to Africa for Christmas, had 7 suitcases, I loaded and unloaded them for him and found porter at airport to help him, tipped me 100 euros, about 165 when I converted at bank and last summer drove Bryce Harper from drakes restaurant back to his hotel, 6.35 ride and said thanks David and gave me U$100 and said get yourself breakfast. Nice guy not arrogant like I’ve heard from others about him


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Made $100 in tips across two five minute rides by these drunk older ladies last summer. I have made 40 bucks a few times besides that, but will probably never see another 100 again.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

In my 2 years driving I've had 2 $100 tips. First was dude that wanted me to 'race' his friends porsche 911 gt3. Needless to say I lost but he still gave me the bill. Second was dude that opened a beer in my back seat. No mess but I scolded him about it.
Spike Lee gave me a $50 tip on top of a $50 ride too


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Best tip I ever got was: young man buy silver...


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

My best tip was a $6000 mattress from Mattress Firm for getting some executives to a meeting on time...the drive was from Dallas to Nashville. Yes, I did claim it as income on taxes.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Uberbrent said:


> My best tip was a $6000 mattress from Mattress Firm for getting some executives to a meeting on time...the drive was from Dallas to Nashville. Yes, I did claim it as income on taxes.


Damn... how many miles was THAT ride?


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Churches have been conning and stealing money from people for millennia . They can afford to pony up on a decent tip .


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Churches? Stealing? What church might that be?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's nice to see that the weekly tithing of that church is going for Worldly needs.


This is not a fair assumption. Chances are whoever bought the coffee did so with their own money / credit card and didn't use the church's budget. We bring food, drinks, etc. to church functions all the time.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Churches? Stealing? What church might that be?


 All of them .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OtherUbersdo said:


> All of them .


Who's holding a gun to your head and forcing you to pay tribute? Sorry, you've got church confused with government.


----------



## Edwin Howard Kluge Junior (May 26, 2017)

I gave my first 8 tips to the Church - LOL / my Highest tip ever was 42 dollars UBER-EATS / highest surge 90 DOLLARS


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Who's holding a gun to your head and forcing you to pay tribute? Sorry, you've got church confused with government.


 Con artists that employ brainwashing from early childhood don't necessarily need guns .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Con artists that employ brainwashing from early childhood don't necessarily need guns .


Adults have an amazing ability called free choice. Use it and leave other people alone.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> All of them .


I left myself open to that one... your humble opinion I guess... just sayin'


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Adults have an amazing ability called free choice. Use it and leave other people alone.


 Yes . But it is difficult for people to make choices when they have been given information from people they trust early childhood , no matter how outlandish that information is . Yes I also have the freedom of choice to make remarks and I did use it . 
I did not intend , however, to hijack this thread . So please disregard my comments if they offend your religious sensibilities .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I could refer to whatever you believe i


OtherUbersdo said:


> Yes . But it is difficult for people to make choices when they have been given information from people they trust early childhood , no matter how outlandish that information is . Yes I also have the freedom of choice to make remarks and I did use it .
> I did not intend , however, to hijack this thread . So please disregard my comments if they offend your religious sensibilities .


I wasn't offended. I was just pointing out hyperbole.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I could refer to whatever you believe i
> 
> I wasn't offended. I was just pointing out hyperbole.


 People taking money from others in the name of something that there is absolutely zero evidence of it's existence ... Hyperbole .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I once received a handful, well 57 to be exact, free coffee coupons from a McDonald's employee I drove home one morning at 430 AM.


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

My best tip was a $50/


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

I got my best tip on Friday....Gave a ride to a very nice older lady that was 125 miles and when we got there she handed me 2 $20 bills and said I'll tip on the app but this is just for you and no one has to know about it. Later, when I checked the app she had left $49.18!!

I once gave a ride and literally drove around the corner, maybe 1/10 of a mile, and the guy said you can let me out here and handed me a $20 bill and said sorry for the inconvenience. I was thinking I'll be "inconvenienced" all day if that's how it goes lol


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I got tipped $100 bill twice.

First was a bartender that just wanted to cruise around aimlessly with music blasting. 

Second was a lady who wanted me to drive off from the pax that ordered the ride. I guess the pax was too drunk and wanted a ride to casino....in which she was probably related to pax and didn’t want him to be at a casino since he probably was an alcoholic and a gambler


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Who's holding a gun to your head and forcing you to pay tribute? Sorry, you've got church confused with government.


its worse than a gun they hold an eternity in hell over your head


----------



## Tweetyyy (Dec 19, 2018)

My best came from a pax that was dating a married man. She told her story and To make story short I gave my advice. Per that advice she gave me a $100 tip. My advice was...you will always be in 2nd place


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

evad77 said:


> tipped me 100 euros, about 165 when I converted at bank


Into what currency? If that was USD, I'd bet that 100 euros that somebody at the bank screwed up big time or you just remember it wrong. EUR/USD has never been that lopsided since the introduction of the euro. And just exchanging 100 euros at a bank isn't getting you any kind of special rate to begin with.

My best tip? Meh... Nothing to write home about so far, but I've only done this gig for three weeks.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

best tip from pax:
:meh: "stay out of dark alleys" :meh:

cheap mother****er!!


----------



## ajetas (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow. The maximum that I get is 10 bucks


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The other day I got my first $100 tip it was on a 89 mile trip late at night. They wanted to make sure I got her there safe and knew I would have to drive back. Got 3 trips on my return back, made it even a sweeter deal.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

$20.00 numerous times but never more than that...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Elffriend said:


> Two days ago I delivered 3 coffees from McDonald's to a church that wasn't very far away. They tipped me in the app - $22.74.
> 
> I am overwhelmed. That not only made my day, it made my week. Tips have been so few and far between lately.


Wow!!!! Very surprising amount.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Only been at this a month, but $10 cash tip on a $2.86 ($0.01 above minimum) ride.


----------



## Lolafalana (Jan 11, 2019)

$50 picked up a woman in her early 50’s in Boston after a girls night out and drove her about 25 miles into the burbs. It was when I first started ubering.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

$50 tip on Lyft airport run from a pax who said she wanted to make her company pay for making her get up at the crack of dawn. That definitely works for me!


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

183$ cash for eluding a crazy who rammed us twice on the highway. Everybody gave me all they had.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> 183$ cash for eluding a crazy who rammed us twice on the highway. Everybody gave me all they had.


That deserves more detail... and dash cam video if available.


----------

